# Upgrading to Windows 10



## matt (Jul 26, 2015)

So i'm currently in the process of moving all my files over to external storage ready to upgrade to Windows 10 on Wednesday. Not that anyone else needs to move anything; i'll be doing a clean install so its fresh.

Who is upgrading to Windows 10 this week? 
If your running Windows 7 or 8.1, youll be entitled to a free upgrade and reservation (providing you have the latest updates installed). 
Windows 7 users will probably notice a big difference, Windows 8 users maybe not so different.
Upgrade is free providing you upgrade in the first year.

Whos getting their FREE upgrade? All the better to view TBT on


----------



## JCnator (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm definitely going to upgrade at least one of my computers to Windows 10. To me, it's basically the Windows 7 of Windows 8.1, as it not only does a much better job on laptop, desktop and tablet integration than Windows 8/8.1 ever did, but it's also increase productivity. A lot of those who experienced it (most likely those with the earlier preview builds) loved it.


----------



## matt (Jul 26, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm definitely going to upgrade at least one of my computers to Windows 10. To me, it's basically the Windows 7 of Windows 8.1, as it not only does a much better job on laptop, desktop and tablet integration than Windows 8/8.1 ever did, but it's also increase productivity. A lot of those who experienced it (most likely those with the earlier preview builds) loved it.




Absolutely. The start menu is what people missed before and similarly to 8.1, it combines both full screen and smaller start menus.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 26, 2015)

matt said:


> Absolutely. The start menu is what people missed before and similarly to 8.1, it combines both full screen and smaller start menus.



I actually have just been using Classic Shell for my start menu. It doesn't matter to me now that they're bringing it back.

I was going to upgrade for some reason... I forget why. It had to do with Xbox.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 26, 2015)

It comes out on wednesday?

I'll probably have a look at it before I download it. I have windows 8 so I'm automatically eligible to download it for free, though if it looks like anything remotely similar to w8 then I'm not touching it lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 26, 2015)

I am getting a new computer with Windows 8.1 on Wednesday and I was wondering if anyone knows if I am too late to get the free upgrade to Windows 10?


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

=_= I can't wait to switch out of 8.1


----------



## Flop (Jul 26, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am getting a new computer with Windows 8.1 on Wednesday and I was wondering if anyone knows if I am too late to get the free upgrade to Windows 10?


You should be eligible for the upgrade.  I'm pretty sure any new Windows 8.1 computers are automatically eligible.  Anyway, the upgrade is free for the first year for anyone that has everything up to date.


----------



## Klave (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice, hopefully it runs really great and without many bugs at the start. 
I never use the modern start screen on Windows 8 anyway (only had my laptop for a month and a half lol) so I don't mind getting used to something else, although it seems to be familiar. 
I had some really bad problems with things not installing on my laptop and was hoping the Windows 10 update would fix it but those are sorted now so it's ok.
To be honest, I'm only updating because it's new and free!

But wait, will everything from our systems be wiped when we update? So I'll need to back everything up somewhere externally? That sounds sucky.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 26, 2015)

Does anyone know how much space is required for Windows 10?

Could anyone tell me if my new computer can run Windows 10 64bit?
http://store.hp.com/UKStore/Merch/Product.aspx?id=M9K47EA&opt=ABU&sel=DEF
If it cannot run it... I am not too bothered. But I would just like to know if it would be at all possible?

*I have added Post #10 in a topic about Windows 10. XD*


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 26, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> It comes out on wednesday?
> 
> I'll probably have a look at it before I download it. I have windows 8 so I'm automatically eligible to download it for free, though if it looks like anything remotely similar to w8 then I'm not touching it lol.



This, I hate this tablet layout and this start page.. what were they thinking lol. also i hope i can get a new can sometime soon cause this one laptop is clunky af and heaviest game I play is like Infinity Wars - TCG and Civ V lol


----------



## Vanillaton (Jul 26, 2015)

Did I by any chance miss windows 9 or is 9 not cool enough for windows. Do you get and email or is it a pop up notification telling you you're eligible?


----------



## Trundle (Jul 26, 2015)

Windows 10 is just a "hey we're sorry Windows 8 was such a piece of junk". 
And yea I'll probably upgrade if I like the features.


----------



## tobi! (Jul 26, 2015)

I like 8.1


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Wait, so users with Windows 7 Home Premium are eligible? oops I clicked the wrong option then. Id love to upgrade, especially for free


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 26, 2015)

My old computer and my mom's computer both run Windows 7, but I don't think my mom is upgrading to Windows 10 anytime soon.

As for me, I recently got a Macbook for school, and my old computer's been pretty much broken for awhile, so I'm not upgrading anything.


----------



## matt (Jul 27, 2015)

Vanillaton said:


> Did I by any chance miss windows 9 or is 9 not cool enough for windows. Do you get and email or is it a pop up notification telling you you're eligible?



Microsoft skipped windows 9 completely and went for 10 ;-)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2015)

maybe I'll bother in a few years down the line when everything's stabilized

for now, ew **** no


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2015)

Ew, never.  I am happy with my Windows 7 and I'm sticking with it.

Lol, I was tempted to vote "I don't know what Windows is" sorry, but with everything that's advertised it throughout the years, how almost anyone knows about it, how far back it reaches, you'd have to be pretty stupid to not know what Windows is.  I hope the people that vote for that option are just voting for it because "Other option that wasn't listed above"


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Ew, never.  I am happy with my Windows 7 and I'm sticking with it.
> 
> Lol, I was tempted to vote "I don't know what Windows is" sorry, but with everything that's advertised it throughout the years, how almost anyone knows about it, how far back it reaches, you'd have to be pretty stupid to not know what Windows is.  I hope the people that vote for that option are just voting for it because "Other option that wasn't listed above"


I know Windows.

They are these things on houses that you can look out of. XD


----------



## Azza (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm definitely getting windows 10, it's great that it's free. Hopefully I don't get too confused by it considering I had windows 8 for almost a year, but then my laptop got wiped.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2015)

I read something last night about a Subscription service literally just called Windows that would arrive somewhere in the future and I have been reading in to it and I just hope that people that get the free upgrade to Windows 10 are not pushed to Windows...

*Source*
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/microsoft-...-be-offered-paid-subscription-service-1501023


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jul 28, 2015)

matt said:


> Microsoft skipped windows 9 completely and went for 10 ;-)



rumour is that a lot of programs had lazy code along the lines of: if {windows_version_begins_with_9 = true} ... ie. the era of 95 and 98, so microsoft decided to ditch 9 in favour of 10


----------



## queertactics (Jul 28, 2015)

I need a new laptop for school, and I was planning on getting one with Vista or 7 because I hate 8 so much. I'm so happy that there's going to be a free upgrade for 10 I can't even stand it. Does anyone know if it's going to be similar to 8? Or are there videos up of people messing around with the like, preview versions? Seriously, I'm going to be so pissed if it's just like, 8.5


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 28, 2015)

Mac is love.
Mac is life. 

I don't even really want Windows on my computer buutttt if I wanted to play Sims 3 properly, I had no choice.
I don't plan on upgrading like ever, though.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2015)

queertactics said:


> I need a new laptop for school, and I was planning on getting one with Vista or 7 because I hate 8 so much. I'm so happy that there's going to be a free upgrade for 10 I can't even stand it. Does anyone know if it's going to be similar to 8? Or are there videos up of people messing around with the like, preview versions? Seriously, I'm going to be so pissed if it's just like, 8.5


If I could shortly describe Windows 10, it would be Windows 7-8.
The Start Menu of Windows 7 is back.

@ZanessaGaily Did you know about the recent discovery of a virus in Apple Mac computers?
Experts at Apple warn that it takes a *couple of bytes* out of your *apple.* XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah, they still have that terrible tablet layout though -_-


----------



## matt (Jul 28, 2015)

queertactics said:


> I need a new laptop for school, and I was planning on getting one with Vista or 7 because I hate 8 so much. I'm so happy that there's going to be a free upgrade for 10 I can't even stand it. Does anyone know if it's going to be similar to 8? Or are there videos up of people messing around with the like, preview versions? Seriously, I'm going to be so pissed if it's just like, 8.5



Windows vista is obsolete and soon will 7 be.
Your better off with the latest OS as Microsoft will stop supporting older operating systems with security updates. Plus vista is very old and wasn't great to begin with ;-)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway peoples its less than 24hours to the release of windows 10, another milestone.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 28, 2015)

i reserved the copy but i wont upgrade for a while. i like windows 7 .3.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm one of the few people who finds Windows 8 to be tolerable (not saying that it's good). 

That being said, I probably will upgrade to 10 eventually, cause it would be nice, but it's not priority.


----------



## kassie (Jul 28, 2015)

If I had Windows 7? No way in hell would I upgrade.

But since I have crappy Windows 8.1, I might as well check out Windows 10.


----------



## Llust (Jul 28, 2015)

windows seven is bae (>‿◠)✌

ah..but i had windows eight at some point and it was terrible. switched back to windows seven a month prior, and windows ten looks similar so i wont even bother. im honestly not into the new/updated technology look and design, i most likely wont even use a majority of the applications that comes with it


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 28, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> @ZanessaGaily Did you know about the recent discovery of a virus in Apple Mac computers?
> Experts at Apple warn that it takes a *couple of bytes* out of your *apple.* XD



I am actually crying


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I know Windows.
> 
> They are these things on houses that you can look out of. XD



LOL good one, this actually made me laugh somewhat.  XD


----------



## Artinus (Jul 28, 2015)

at the current moment I'm sticking to 8.1
I've done a little bit of customizing to make it enjoyable and usable to my up most standards and every day use.
I may upgrade in the next 3-4 months, maybe more. But for what I need currently, no need ^-^


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 28, 2015)

I reserved the upgrade because I could, but I don't know if I'm actually going to make the switch from Windows 7. My laptop is kinda laggy as it is, I don't know if it would have problems running something newer. :s


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 28, 2015)

Since I've hated 8.1 for as long as I've had my current laptop, I will be making the switch to 10 as soon as possible. What really sold me is that it's free. At least for now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 28, 2015)

I read you can downgrade if you don't like it so now I'm definitely going to upgrade.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 28, 2015)

Less than an hour and half before Windows 10 will be up for downloads for Windows 7 and 8.1 owners! Also, if you check your PC's root (C, you'll notice that "$Windows.~BT" has appeared there, assuming that you set Windows to display hidden folders. Looks like you won't have to wait for downloading if you reserved your own copy beforehand.


----------



## matt (Jul 29, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I read you can downgrade if you don't like it so now I'm definitely going to upgrade.


You sure?

I know you can downgrade if you have a recovery partition that allows you to restore back. Also of you have a windows installation disk of your previous operating system and its licence key.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2015)

There's a Windows 10? Was there ever a 9? 8 came out like 3 years ago...

But I tried 8.1 and hated it, it made most of my games unplayable for some reason, so I went back to 8 and I am sticking with it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 29, 2015)

yes I'm upgrading my computer to windows 10

- - - Post Merge - - -

never mind it turns out my computer isn't compatible


----------



## Klave (Jul 29, 2015)

The update is today, right? How is everyone doing it? Does it wipe all your old data?
I'm too scared to just try and upgrade first in case anything happens haha.


----------



## sock (Jul 29, 2015)

I have Windows 8.1 on my laptop, and I feel it was really made more for tablets...for that reason alone I figured changing to Windows 10 wouldn't be much of a difference for me, and might be an improvement. So I will.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

Klave said:


> The update is today, right? How is everyone doing it? Does it wipe all your old data?
> I'm too scared to just try and upgrade first in case anything happens haha.



Yeah this too, I'm not gonna sit and back up all my things for a pretty much the same system layout


----------



## matt (Jul 29, 2015)

Umeko said:


> Yeah this too, I'm not gonna sit and back up all my things for a pretty much the same system layout



You will not need to back everything up. Your files will remain safe.
If you do not like it, for the first month you will be able to restore your old OS .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where's my upgrade!? I've been up waiting since 9am


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

matt said:


> You will not need to back everything up. Your files will remain safe.
> If you do not like it, for the first month you will be able to restore your old OS .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



That's good then I guess, but probably gonna wait to see how it evolved, and if they ever make a classic skin to it :]


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 29, 2015)

I didn't plan on upgrading, but I probably will eventually after the dust has settled. There seems to be a few bumps for some of the people installing.


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 29, 2015)

Probably unrelated, but is anyone downloading it now and stuck on 91%?


----------



## supercat (Jul 29, 2015)

yes I upgraded earlier today. it's not that bad, but quite similar to 7's design so you're not missing out much if you decide based on that.


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 29, 2015)

I will probably leave it a week or two just incase there are any bugs or anything


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

PHOENIX said:


> I will probably leave it a week or two just incase there are any bugs or anything



Hah, yah I hope they learned from Vista lol.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm staying with Windows 7 until Microsoft makes an operating system that either succeeds Windows 7 or is roughly the same in terms of quality and ease of use.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I'm staying with Windows 7 until Microsoft makes an operating system that either succeeds Windows 7 or is roughly the same in terms of quality and ease of use.



Yeah I have 8.1 because 8 came with it and too broke to downgrade anyways.. idk that free thing stuff though.

And yass, that tablet layout no thanks.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jul 29, 2015)

10 sounds good, heard ppl are getting performance boosts in games, and alt tabbing is rly fast now


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 29, 2015)

Is there anything I really need to do before upgrading to it? Like should I back up anything?


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 29, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Is there anything I really need to do before upgrading to it? Like should I back up anything?



Always a good idea to back up


----------



## Klave (Jul 29, 2015)

So I tried upgrading to Windows 10 and my laptop has been stuck on 'Restarting' for a few hours now, ugh...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 30, 2015)

I really like Windows 10 so far. Especially being the nerd I am, I get to ask Cortana questions. I ended up passing on the backup because I didn't have a large enough USB. Luckily, everything ran smoothly.

I actually have not seen the new start menu. Classic Shell is also made for Windows 10 so when I upgraded it applied changes and I still have my sexy Windows 7 looking start menu.


----------



## matt (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks like I'm gonna be here a while


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2015)

matt said:


> View attachment 139009
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna be here a while


Mine jumped to 40% and then to 70% after maybe 20 minutes.  It shouldn't take too long.


----------



## matt (Jul 30, 2015)

Cortana IM COMING BABY!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seems to be upgrading but haven't been asked for a licence key
Hope I'm ok


----------



## Flop (Jul 30, 2015)

Is it like the same Cortana as the ones from the Halo games?  If so, I love Microsoft's little nod to the series


----------



## aetherene (Jul 30, 2015)

I upgraded to Windows 10 late last night. I was able to reserve it and get it for free. My Windows 8.1 was a little laggy as of late, and it was nice to upgrade and see that it's not laggy now. I'm not quite used to Windows 10 yet so I'm not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 30, 2015)

Does anyone know how long the release waves are going to take? I still haven't been able to upgrade. :s


----------



## Trundle (Jul 30, 2015)

Leopardfire said:


> Does anyone know how long the release waves are going to take? I still haven't been able to upgrade. :s



If you reserved a free copy it should be less than a week. If you haven't, try restarting your computer and checking the notification thing in the taskbar and see if you can continue for the upgrade.

Windows 10 will probably load pretty slow for the first few times you load it. Just remember to remove bloatware, download CCleaner and clean registry, and restart once or twice and it'll be working super fast. 

Heads up to everyone - if you are getting Internal_Power_Error please message me and I can help you fix it. It's a problem with certain Nvidia and AMD graphics cards.


----------



## matt (Jul 30, 2015)

Leopardfire said:


> Does anyone know how long the release waves are going to take? I still haven't been able to upgrade. :s



Hi
Go to the windows download tool and select either x32 or x64 bit system
Download that and choose whether you want to install or create media (choose install to install now).
Should take around 3 hours maybe more maybe less.
Can bypass the notification thing its what I did and worked fine.

The process will run as follows:
Initial download. This will be a small square pink purple box where it downloads the files
It will then verify your download. This should take about an hour ish
It'll then check updates and ask you to wait
Then click OK Language may be changes but this was fine

The box will fill the screen saying installing windows 10.
Shortly after, your system will shut down and restart, beginning the installation.
There are three stages at this point, checking files, installing features and drivers and then configuring settings.
Should take about an hour. Reboots during this a few times. It may stay black screen for a few seconds after, its nothing to worry about.
Will then continue the installation.
Thereafter it will ask you to log in with your usual password.
Then it will say getting things ready for you.
Then its done!
Best to do a reboot. It'll be slow to start with but will gradually become quicker


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 30, 2015)

ThePayne22 said:


> I'm one of the few people who finds Windows 8 to be tolerable (not saying that it's good).
> 
> That being said, I probably will upgrade to 10 eventually, cause it would be nice, but it's not priority.



Me too. I never understood why so many people hated it so much. It wasn't the best, but I mean it was far from being horrendously bad. I prefer Windows 10 because I missed the old Start menus, but I still get to keep the Windows 8 feel. So for me it's a win/win. Though some of the applications and process are seeming to run slow.

I.e. when I unpin things from the start menu they don't actually disappear unless I restart the computer. But that's pretty much it.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

I will probably but what is the difference?


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I reserved it early yesterday morning but I still havent gotten a notification saying the upgrade is ready :/. Its been over 24 hours. Is it supposed to take this long?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 30, 2015)

Cam said:


> I reserved it early yesterday morning but I still havent gotten a notification saying the upgrade is ready :/. Its been over 24 hours. Is it supposed to take this long?



If you click the icon again it should tell you that it's ready. If not, you download it from here:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 30, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> If you click the icon again it should tell you that it's ready. If not, you download it from here:
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


Awesome! It is currently downloading, thank you!


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Windows 10 is much better than Windows 7 and 8 to me. It looks like a sleek windows 7 with an upgraded start menu that looks like a cross between the two versions.


----------



## Mango (Jul 30, 2015)

how do i back my stuff up?


----------



## Trundle (Jul 30, 2015)

Cam said:


> I reserved it early yesterday morning but I still havent gotten a notification saying the upgrade is ready :/. Its been over 24 hours. Is it supposed to take this long?



Most people reserved it months ago so you're probably a bit further back in the queue. Remember that there are millions of computers than have to run a ~6GB download from Microsoft's servers. Doing them all at once would crash a ton of services. 

If you are curious if it has downloaded, go into My PC (or C:\), go into View, and on the Show/Hide section check Show Hidden Items. If there is a folder named "$Windows.~BT" then Windows 10 either has downloaded or is in the process of downloading. If you right click the folder and check properties and it's anywhere between 3.6GB and 6.8GB there is a good chance it's done. You could try restarting your computer to see if it'll give you the option to upgrade.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mango said:


> how do i back my stuff up?



There are a lot of different ways. You don't need to because it will carry over all your files, folders, settings, apps, etc. If you're worried about Windows 10 failing and losing all your stuff, then you just need to figure out what you want to save and put it on a USB or upload the files to a site.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 31, 2015)

I'll get around to upgrading eventually. It sounds like a time-consuming process and I get impatient easily.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 31, 2015)

Cam said:


> Windows 10 is much better than Windows 7 and 8 to me. It looks like a sleek windows 7 with an upgraded start menu that looks like a cross between the two versions.



I agree. The performance is great, and I'm impressed with all it's new features.


----------



## Llust (Jul 31, 2015)

its been like three days and it hasent given me the okay to upgrade yet..is anyone else waiting this long? .-.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Soushi said:


> its been like three days and it hasent given me the okay to upgrade yet..is anyone else waiting this long? .-.



Follow the link DarkDesertFox posted. Mine never gave me an okay to update, but I followed that link and it let me download it


----------



## derezzed (Jul 31, 2015)

A lot of people (my friends and relatives included) are saying that Windows 10 is awesome so I'll definitely be getting it, but I'm not necessarily eager to upgrade either. I mean, it sounds great, and I do want to try it out, but I'll most likely wait a month before downloading it, since the bugs will probably be fixed by then and that allows me some time to clear up space on my hard drive haha. Besides, I don't hate Windows 8 (unpopular opinion), so I'm okay with keeping it for a bit longer.


----------



## matt (Aug 1, 2015)

Anyone not fond of windows 10 after their upgrade have 30 days to return to their old OS. It's a win win situation


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Aug 1, 2015)

I've upgraded and I like it so far, though I am noticing some problems.

Whenever my laptop goes into sleep mode, it refuses to wake up no matter what I do and I have to do a hard shutdown and restart the computer. Also when I go to shut down, the screen goes black but it doesn't completely shut down because the Wi-Fi light is still on and I can hear it still running. And again, I have to do a hard shutdown. 

I did some searching and I've found this is a problem with HP laptops (I own an HP 15).


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 1, 2015)

I also upgraded, but I am pretty upset I did.

I don't know if it's because I was used to Windows 7, though I don't think that's the reason, but I don't like Windows 10 and the way it's set up, _at all_.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 1, 2015)

Rasumii said:


> I also upgraded, but I am pretty upset I did.
> 
> I don't know if it's because I was used to Windows 7, though I don't think that's the reason, but I don't like Windows 10 and the way it's set up, _at all_.



What's your main concerns with it?


----------



## Klave (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok so I've got Windows 10 now and it all seems ok, although I only really use my laptop for internet now (no school) and not much else so the operating system doesn't make too much difference.

I haven't found that new internet browser Edge though, how can I find it? I'll probably stick to Chrome but I want to try it out anyway.

Also, my start button menu is empty on the right side - how do I access those modern apps and make them appear? I haven't been able to do that. I know the scroll down list of programs is more like Windows 7 and people like that but I preferred Windows 8's display of scrolling from left to right which takes up the whole screen to show all your programs.

The task view and the tablet mode as well as that tablet-like options when you click the notifications button all seem great though.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 1, 2015)

My computer is still doing the glitch when I put it in sleep mode and gives me a black screen. I searched and found several HP users having the same problem with no known solution. If there is no update or fix provided for this soon I might have to switch back since I leave my computer in sleep mode a lot. I can't just force shut it down every time it does that.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 4, 2015)

I needed to revive this to inform Window 10 users who used the express settings like I did. Save your computer privacy and information.

http://imgur.com/gallery/I8u2G

EDIT: I ended up uninstalling Windows 10 and going back to 8.1. Even if you change your privacy settings, Windows updates automatically switch them back on.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm happy with what I got so I have no interest in upgrading. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm glad its free, which is nice but I won't be bothering. I'm much too used to windows 7 to change, and I tried using windows 8 on a friends computer, and just really didn't like it at all.

I also wanted to know if the upgrade comes with a serial number incase you needed to reformat again or something.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm waiting to upgrade because it seems there are still many bugs happening with it. I also know of some programs I use that do not work on it yet so that's also annoying.


----------



## matt (Aug 5, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I'm glad its free, which is nice but I won't be bothering. I'm much too used to windows 7 to change, and I tried using windows 8 on a friends computer, and just really didn't like it at all.
> 
> I also wanted to know if the upgrade comes with a serial number incase you needed to reformat again or something.



The OS comes with a internal cleaninstall feature which allows you to reformat it.
Your product key remains. The computer is tied to the product key so you can reinstall without needing to reenter it. 
Best to take note of it just in case ;-)


----------



## Darian (Aug 6, 2015)

I got it and LOVE it.


----------



## Satu (Aug 11, 2015)

Windows 10's appearance is better than 8 but oh gosh I have so many problems with it.
1. That page where you sign in - how do you change it's background??
2. When I insert charger, the screen goes black. So I can't use my laptop when it's charging.
3. When I put my screen lighter, it goes darker.
4. Can't add my other email account.
+ some other smaller petpeeves. But yeah, at least it looks better.


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm already using it because the thing popped up on my computer to upgrade it.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 11, 2015)

I would have upgraded on my laptop but it said I needed more RAM. Too much stress for me - I'll pass, thank you.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 11, 2015)

Satu said:


> Windows 10's appearance is better than 8 but oh gosh I have so many problems with it.
> 1. That page where you sign in - how do you change it's background??
> 2. When I insert charger, the screen goes black. So I can't use my laptop when it's charging.
> 3. When I put my screen lighter, it goes darker.
> ...



1. Pretty sure you can't right now
2. When you plug try turning up the brightness a bunch
3. wtf
4. On what program?


----------



## Satu (Aug 11, 2015)

Trundle said:


> 1. Pretty sure you can't right now
> 2. When you plug try turning up the brightness a bunch
> 3. wtf
> 4. On what program?



2. I have tried and I have tried to look at all the settings etc but nothing helps D:
4. The computer's own email program. I don't know what is its name


----------



## Llust (Aug 11, 2015)

i changed my mind and actually ended up upgrading to windows 10, but im slightly disappointed and irritated by it. its not like windows 8, very simple and mostly similar to windows 7--just with a more 'futuristic' appearance i guess (i dont know how else to describe it)

it crashed a lot while it was upgrading so it took me two days just to upgrade while it took other people a couple of minutes


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 12, 2015)

Had a problem with a driver when I first upgraded, but thankfully it's fixed. Personally, win10 isn't so bad


----------

